# Golden Retriever Rescue Home Visits



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I do. I do home checks for new foster homes, and home checks for adoptions.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I do. I do home checks for new foster homes, and home checks for adoptions.


Would you like to share some experiences?


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Someday I think I might like to foster dogs. Someday when we have a house and not an apartment, that is. 

What do you look for in a potential foster home?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I do home checks for adoptions and I come with a list of questions for the potential adoptors. I have never been a Foster Parent.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I do home visits for adoptors and foster homes. I also do assessments on dogs we take into rescue.

We require possible adopters/fosters have fenced yards, must agree and sign a contract to keep the golden in the house as part of the family, not leave a golden outside unsupervised or off leash, ask about experience with housebreaking (even though our goldens are housebroken before being adopted) their experience with obedience, how they would train a dog and deal with "naughty"behavior, educate in areas of golden issues(health, shedding, size, etc) and children needing supervision around dogs.
We tour the house, check for dog proofing needs, see where the dog will sleep and have access and check the yard and fence.
We also meet the other pets and every household member to make sure everyone is on board. We have a very long form we fill out for a home visit.
I also most times bring my golden Selka along to see how the possible adoptors/fosters interact with him.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Debles said:


> I do home visits for adoptors and foster homes. I also do assessments on dogs we take into rescue.
> 
> We require possible adopters/fosters have fenced yards, must agree and sign a contract to keep the golden in the house as part of the family, not leave a golden outside unsupervised or off leash, ask about experience with housebreaking (even though our goldens are housebroken before being adopted) their experience with obedience, how they would train a dog and deal with "naughty"behavior, educate in areas of golden issues(health, shedding, size, etc) and children needing supervision around dogs.
> We tour the house, check for dog proofing needs, see where the dog will sleep and have access and check the yard and fence.
> ...


I do for Dirks fund, and this is almost word for word what our policy is. Good to know we are on the same page


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I probably left alot out but that is most of it! : )
We were a foster home a long time but since Gunner got more dog aggressive and has storm anxiety, we don't foster anymore. DH can only deal with one dog with problems even though guess who gets up during a storm with him?


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i do the same for g.r.a.p.e. for adopters and fosters. i take moose with me (angel might scare away potentials). I have had mostly good home visits, i get a gut feeling about the people esp. when i observe how they interact with moose. i dont think i've recommended someone who hasn't worked out but i sometimes don't find out if the people are matched. i'm not sure i would want to be involved in that (we just had Bartholomew returned after 24 hours at his new home because of stupid reasns). very upsetting. 
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Debles said:


> I do home visits for adoptors and foster homes. I also do assessments on dogs we take into rescue.
> 
> We require possible adopters/fosters have fenced yards, must agree and sign a contract to keep the golden in the house as part of the family, not leave a golden outside unsupervised or off leash, ask about experience with housebreaking (even though our goldens are housebroken before being adopted) their experience with obedience, how they would train a dog and deal with "naughty"behavior, educate in areas of golden issues(health, shedding, size, etc) and children needing supervision around dogs.
> We tour the house, check for dog proofing needs, see where the dog will sleep and have access and check the yard and fence.
> ...


Could I possibly see your Home Visit form?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

GRRIN HOME VISIT REPORT

Revised Jan 2008
Pre-Visit Screening

* Are you still interested in adopting from GRRIN? 
* We require that our rescue dogs be raised as indoor pets. Are you willing to ensure that?
* We also require that adopters have a physical fence attached to their home, and keep their Golden inside the
fenced area or on a leash when they’re outdoors. Are you willing to ensure that?
* Are you aware of our adoption fees? ($190 for dogs 1-7 years old and $90 for seniors 8 and older; for those
who’ve previously adopted a senior, we waive the adoption fee on subsequent seniors)

Demographics
Date and time of visit

Volunteer’s name & phone #
Applicant’s name(s)

Address

City / state/ zip

Home phone
Cell phone(s)
Work phone(s)

Email

Occupations & work hours


Number, age & gender of children



Home Environment
Describe the layout of the house – stairs, levels, size (small, medium, large)



Describe cleanliness of home.

Is there a pet door?
How & when is it used?
Is family willing to restrict access?
Dogs are NOT allowed to be left outside when no one is home. Do you have any questions about this policy?

View the primary indoor areas where the dog will have access, and describe in general terms.



What areas will the dog NOT have access to & why?


What hours will the dog be alone & why?


Where will the dog be kept when alone?
What experience do you have with crate training? (Confirm type of crate used & explain benefits of wire versus plastic. Explain appropriate use if necessary.)



Are you willing to purchase a crate if needed ($100+)?
Where would you put a crate in your home?
(If an inappropriate area is described, explain better options.)
Are you aware lawn chemicals, antifreeze, and de-icing salt can all be harmful to pets? (When a dog licks its paws, these harmful things can be ingested.) GRRIN suggests owners restrict access and wipe paws after any contact. Do you have any questions about this?

Current Pets
What pets are currently in the home – type, age, sex, & altered?



Do you have a current veterinarian? 
Why & how long has this clinic been used?

Have you used other clinics/vets?

Tell me about any medical experiences, besides routine vaccinations, with your previous or current pets.



Are the resident dogs on heartworm preventative year round?
(Discuss advantages if not currently done.)
Do you give your dogs rawhide bones?
Explain Goldens have very strong jaws & should not have rawhide.
Show the applicant the approved toy list and explain.
Obedience
Have you had to housebreak a dog before & how did you do it?

What naughty things does your current (or previous) dogs do?

What works best for you to change the dog’s behavior?
Tell me about your experience with dog obedience classes.


Are you willing to take an obedience class with your new dog?
Are you familiar with how much Goldens shed & do you have concerns regarding this that we should discuss?

Will you allow the dog to sleep on the furniture or bed?
Do you have experience walking a dog with a pinch collar, choke chain, or regular collar?
(Explain differences if necessary.)

Family Interactions
Observe & describe how the children interact with current pets & the home visitor’s dog.




What type of things do you like to do with your current pets?



Are there different things you want to do with the new dog?


What are the children most excited about doing with the new dog?


Questions for applicant with children under the age of 8:
Will the children be allowed near the dog while it is eating or chewing on a bone?


Will the children be allowed to climb on or pull on the dog?


Do you understand a dog has a threshold of frustration & the dog will often growl to warn of it being crossed?


What will you do if the dog growls at the child?


Are you prepared to supervise dog/child interactions and provide a safe place for the dog to use if they become overwhelmed by the children?

Goldens need regular exercise to work off their natural energy. How will you ensure that your new dog gets the exercise he needs?

Who will play with the new dog and how?

Tell me what other (non-resident) family members & pets the dog would be around.




Our contract requires the dog to be returned to GRRIN if for any reason you are no longer able to keep the dog. Do you have any questions about this policy?

Are there any other special needs or unusual circumstances we haven’t discussed?


Are there dogs you saw on our Web site that you are especially interested in?


Tell me how you learned about GRRIN.


Fencing & Confinement 
May I inspect your yard? Describe type of fence & height:

Describe the yard landscaping, size & the access from the house to the yard.




Is the fence bottom secure?

How many gates & are they secure?
(Discuss why gates should be locked.)

Are there launch sites (woodpile, compost bin, playhouses) that the dog could use for escape?


What remedies are necessary & is the applicant willing to implement?



Our contract requires the dog to always be on a leash when not in a confined area. 
Do you have any questions about this policy?

Do you have any other questions about our process or Goldens in general.

Home Visitor’s Assessment
Is there anyone in the home with special needs, e.g., elderly, pet allergies, physical or mental disabilities?


Will the applicant provide a stable & loving home & why or why not?


Would you feel comfortable leaving your dog with the applicant & if not, why?



List any changes the applicant needs to make in preparation for adoption.



Ideal dog for this family:



Home Visitor Instructions

If the home visit goes well and you recommend approval, forward all forms to the Adoption Coordinator:




If the home visit goes poorly and you recommend denial, return all forms to the Prospective Owner Coordinator:






If the home visit is for a new FOSTER HOME and you recommend approval, forward all forms to the Foster Home 



Coordinator:



By the time we do a home visit, they have already gone through two other screenings.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Debles, that is everything we cover also. I like that you have it in form that you can refer to and fill out. We don't actually have a form to fill out but all those things are things we ask and inspect.

I did a home visit for a potential foster home that had an automatic gate to their yard that they opened to drive through to get into the garage. It opened the back yard completely and there was no fencing that kept the dogs in, their personal dogs were allowed to run out of the yard when the gate opened. Then as we talked they realized that Goldens love water and would probably swim in their pool and then come in through the dog door all wet, their dogs were not swimmers. They had not considered that. I did not recommend this home as a foster home.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I actually had a foster home I didn't approve, I guess our rescue got desperate and approved her anyway. I went over there for some reason and she had the kids walking the dog in the front and they were about 7 and 5 years old. I reported this and they are STILL fostering. I guess untill /if something tragic happens she will be.

I also have had people obviously lie to me, be rude when I asked them the questions, and of course fail because their fence didn't meet our guidelines. 

We had one home visiter that was very rude to people. Told them their dogs were too fat, etc. One great volunteer we had wasn't approved by this person to adopt, she ended up adopting a beautiful golden I had fostered privately (owned by a practicing addict I knew) and this other person(rude home visiter) is no longer around.

We are asked at the end of the form if we would allow this person to care for our dog. Many times I have had to say NO. There are VERY few people I would trust to care for my boys.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Am I reading this right. You will not let someone adopt if they EVER let a dog off leash in an unconfined area. So, I couldn't run my dogs in the desert miles away from anywhere or anything, because the desert isn't fenced? Or in the forest, or on the beach?


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I've done ONE home visit a while back with my old dog dog Sadie. As a result, the family was approved and went on to adopt a lovely Golden.  I loved doing the visit, however, I felt kind of strange asking so many questions!!! I was kind of embarrasses too when Sadie went right into their perfectly manicured backyard and peed as soon as we got there!

I just went to this year's home visit training session a few weeks ago. The list of questions is very similar to Debles' list. However, I won't be able to bring Daisy with me (She's not a very good ambassador for the breed.). So, I'm not so sure they'll need me to do a visit. We'll see!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> i do the same for g.r.a.p.e. for adopters and fosters. i take moose with me (angel might scare away potentials). I have had mostly good home visits, i get a gut feeling about the people esp. when i observe how they interact with moose. i dont think i've recommended someone who hasn't worked out but i sometimes don't find out if the people are matched. i'm not sure i would want to be involved in that (we just had Bartholomew returned after 24 hours at his new home because of stupid reasns). very upsetting.
> beth, moose and angel


 
I too do them for GRAPE Rescue. 

We cover most what everyone else has mentioned here but we do not require a fenced in yard. The issue of a fenced in yard is based upon each individual case. Some of our dogs may require it and other will not.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Debles said:


> GRRIN HOME VISIT REPORT
> 
> Revised Jan 2008
> Pre-Visit Screening
> ...


Thank you. I want to compare it when I get a chance to my two Home Visit reports. I did one yesterday and didn't send in the report yet. Perhaps your report will help me do an improved job.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Cam's Mom said:


> Am I reading this right. You will not let someone adopt if they EVER let a dog off leash in an unconfined area. So, I couldn't run my dogs in the desert miles away from anywhere or anything, because the desert isn't fenced? Or in the forest, or on the beach?


when I do home visits I interpret this to mean... until you get to know your dog. Alot of people don't realize that rescued dogs could bolt in unfamiliar territory and end up lost. I know with grape rescue the foster parent has last say as to fencing and as to adopters. They know the dog and want the best for the dog.

as to embarrasing.... peeing on the front lawn is not the worst, moose, at the second home study we did (where they had a 9 y.o. golden that had lost his littermate 6 months before) left a big present in the living room. I learned not to let him off the leash in the homes, even if the people say "oh go ahead he can walk around" now that was embarrasing.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

daisydogmom said:


> I've done ONE home visit a while back with my old dog dog Sadie. As a result, the family was approved and went on to adopt a lovely Golden.  I loved doing the visit, however, I felt kind of strange asking so many questions!!! I was kind of embarrasses too when Sadie went right into their perfectly manicured backyard and peed as soon as we got there!
> 
> I just went to this year's home visit training session a few weeks ago. The list of questions is very similar to Debles' list. However, I won't be able to bring Daisy with me (She's not a very good ambassador for the breed.). So, I'm not so sure they'll need me to do a visit. We'll see!


What is included in the Home Visit Training Session? I never had one. That is a really good idea.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Am I reading this right. You will not let someone adopt if they EVER let a dog off leash in an unconfined area. So, I couldn't run my dogs in the desert miles away from anywhere or anything, because the desert isn't fenced? Or in the forest, or on the beach?


You're correct. Our rescue is very strict. I point out to potential adopters who pass the visit that once you have your golden, as an adopter, we aren't the golden police. We don't follow up or check to make sure you are following the rules. The dog is now owned by YOU, not the rescue.

My dogs (who weren't rescued) are off leash in our yard under our supervision. And have been at other places we have deemed relatively safe.

But the truth is you never know what a dog will do for sure. Especially a rescued golden that you have just adopted.

I didn't make up the rules, they were there when I came. Some rules I have fought, and lost. The fenced yard is one, especially for senior goldens. We have lost alot of very good homes ,foster and adoptor, due to that rule.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

cinnamonteal said:


> Someday I think I might like to foster dogs. Someday when we have a house and not an apartment, that is.
> 
> What do you look for in a potential foster home?


Our rescue has fosters that live in apartments. Normally those foster parents take in dogs going through heartworm treatment, or other medical issues that require almost total crate time for the dog.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Merlins mom said:


> Our rescue has fosters that live in apartments. Normally those foster parents take in dogs going through heartworm treatment, or other medical issues that require almost total crate time for the dog.


Our rescue does the same. Or an older dog


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Home Visit*

My Hubby and I did one Home Visit in Woodridge/Bolingbrook, Illinois last year for Best Friends in Kanab, Utah.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Merlins mom said:


> Our rescue has fosters that live in apartments. Normally those foster parents take in dogs going through heartworm treatment, or other medical issues that require almost total crate time for the dog.


Good to know. We have a little too much on our plate right now (6 month old pup, hubby on crutches, etc.) but I'll definitely keep that in mind for the future.

Thanks!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I am a one person rescue, so I have liberty to use judgment based on each particular dog and potential family. If when I meet the person/family that is going to adopt I trust them to get a dog, then I also trust them to use discretion in the use of fences, leashes etc. If I didn't feel that trust, they wouldn't get a dog. Rules that you will either not enforce, or are not able to enforce seem superfluous, and a bit ridiculous.

Not trying to pick on anyone here. I understand that if there are two or more rescuers involved there should be a consensus of agreement on how to handle various situations, just so many seem counter productive.

If you scan all the excellent owners on this forum they run the gamut of breaking rescue adoption rules and regulations, yet all are good Golden owners with the best interest of the dogs at heart. We all achieve the same end point by diferent means...a happy, healthy golden.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

When you say that the home must have a fence, is a "Invisible Fence" acceptable?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> My Hubby and I did one Home Visit in Woodridge/Bolingbrook, Illinois last year for Best Friends in Kanab, Utah.


How did it go?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Judi said:


> When you say that the home must have a fence, is a "Invisible Fence" acceptable?


No invisible fences are not allowed by our rescue. I don't know about others.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Some Rescues allow "Invisible Fences".


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Our rescue allow's invisible fences


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Our rescue allow's invisible fences


How do you feel about that?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Judi said:


> How do you feel about that?


If it keeps a dog from being hit by a car and give the dog a chance to run freely in his yard I dont have any problems with it... I know it doesnt keep other dogs out. I have a IF inside my regular fence


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Why do you have an Invisable Fence inside your regular fence?
I rescued a dog last week that got through an Invisable Fence.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Judi said:


> Why do you have an Invisable Fence inside your regular fence?
> I rescued a dog last week that got through an Invisable Fence.


Because Hootie jumps the regular fence


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Because Hootie jumps the regular fence


Sounds like your fence isn't tall enough.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

The GSP rescue I do home visits for permits Invisible electronic fencing. Containment systems are basically the rule through them. They do make an exception for people obviously living in apartments, condo's, etc... only if they are very familiar with the breed and able to provide them with the amount of exercise they will need. They usually try to place older (less active) adults with leash-only exercise homes.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> The GSP rescue I do home visits for permits Invisible electronic fencing. Containment systems are basically the rule through them. They do make an exception for people obviously living in apartments, condo's, etc... only if they are very familiar with the breed and able to provide them with the amount of exercise they will need. They usually try to place older (less active) adults with leash-only exercise homes.


 Which rescue is this?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Judi said:


> Sounds like your fence isn't tall enough.


We can only have a 4 foot fence, but I have taken him to a friends who has a 6 ft privacy fence and he can get over that as well... As for the If depends on the one you have.,.... I bought a Pet safe and that was a joke...the shock was like a carpet shock and it didnt keep him in the yard. Went with the company I work for and He crossed the line once and has never tried it again...... They back there producted 100% and if the dog ever gets out they refund you your money and trust me it wasnt cheap to have it installed. Even with the gate left wide open he wont leave. maybe the dog you found who had the collar on, the batteries were dead.....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That's possible. I spoke to the woman and don't know that she really would appreciate another phone call. She seems to think she has all the answers!
Your dog seems like quite a jumper. Do you have him enrolled in Agility classes?


----------

